# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  Papadamou instruments?

## Mike Anderson

Hoping someone can weigh in on the instruments found here at trixordo.com: https://www.trixordo.com/en/eshop/mu...-bouzouki.html. Very wide price range and they look quite nice as to fit and finish; if anyone has any experience or further knowledge I'd love to hear about it.

TIA,
Mike.

----------

